# King Kamali's 5 Craziest Contest Prep Stories



## *Bio* (Dec 1, 2019)

Some funny and crazy stuff!  The classic Preparation H story!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=iGwEgmPxR1A&feature=emb_logo


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 1, 2019)

Good stuff! Kamali has a lot of good stories about himself and other guys in his era. Remember his beef with Craig Titus?


----------

